# Video's just for you guys



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Tls requested a video so i made one...pics from the year and video from the last storm..

Snowplowing 2009

and the other movies i made in case you havnt seen it yet..or just want to watch them again.


Snowplowing 2007

Salt movie


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice compelation man, looks like the boss works real good for you


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

2 : 30 in to the first one and it kicks @$$...will finish it after work lol


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

iceyman;760288 said:


> 2 : 30 in to the first one and it kicks @$$...will finish it after work lol


yea, both plowing vids are 20 mins long...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Midwest BuildIt Inc;760272 said:


> Tls requested a video so i made one...pics from the year and video from the last storm..
> 
> Snowplowing 2009
> 
> ...


Bryan thankyou. The video was awsome, im going to watch it again. The truck looks great and im glad you got to bust that b*tch in. Your def a plower and a half. Your nephew looks like he is having a blast also. It was good to see eric in there also. Sweet vid.....best of the year


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I like the guy that came in and did a donut and was out of there, Good videos.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

I would say nice new plow but i think you only have some new wings right? Headgear looks alittle worse for wear, do those parking lights even work anymore? haha Awesome video man, your truck looks B.A. with them wheels and tires!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

That Boss cuts nice- Smooth work


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome videos man, I like the rig.


----------



## G&G Maintenance (Feb 7, 2009)

very nice midwest...good choice of songs for the soundtrack


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Jt13speed;760428 said:


> I would say nice new plow but i think you only have some new wings right? Headgear looks alittle worse for wear, do those parking lights even work anymore? haha Awesome video man, your truck looks B.A. with them wheels and tires!


yes the lights works, the plow light went out just before i started video taping. oh well. yes only new wings, that plow is a 1999. has seen a lot of miles of parking lot..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

tls22;760330 said:


> Bryan thankyou. The video was awsome, im going to watch it again. The truck looks great and im glad you got to bust that b*tch in. Your def a plower and a half. Your nephew looks like he is having a blast also. It was good to see eric in there also. Sweet vid.....best of the year


My nephew had an awesome time. i only get so many chances to take him out..he loves it..


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Great video man!!! I loved when you busted out that donut! and it looked like your nephew was a little cold there towards the end while he was taping lol


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool Vids..

Do they (customer) let you pile snow on those little walks in the parking lot? 16:52


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*great videos bryan thx for sharing*


----------

